
SocialPicks: social stock picks & research - danielha
http://socialpicks.com/
======
ced
This is a nice idea, but I feel that they will face the same problems as
reddit, except that the users will be extra angry because their money is
involved. Good luck to them.

Maybe it would help to have a Real Name tag like Amazon.

------
danielha
This was just to test out phil's bookmarklet.

(it works -- thanks phil!)

------
mattculbreth
Cool site. Are you affiliated with them?

------
jamiequint
have you heard of marketocracy? I know they have been around for a while.

